# Help with a John Deer 990 with a 430 loader



## carlg (Sep 8, 2016)

The main loader is very loose on the tractor mounts.I would like to find a mechanical way to
be able to bolt this together since I don't plan taking the loader off. Thank you for your help.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Hello carig and welcome to the forum. I have the exact tractor and loader. Mine moves quite a bit and I've always hated it. Only thing I can suggest is to build up the rear contact point with weld or tack weld some slender shimmage. I also considered putting a piece of channel or angle from one side to the other on the arm supports, but you'd have to get it up above the hood to eleminate hood interference when opened. Otherwise, I'd just live with it, but I'm going to follow this thread just the same!


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

No idea about the exact retention method for this specific machine, but I can say on 1 tractor, I tightened the securement bolts/threaded pins, and hit them with heavy tacks with my MIG welder. They had a big lever arm on the threaded pins (intending to be pulled and reinstalled without tools). Taking out one truck's sidewall while loading it, was enough.

I'm assuming there is some sort of tube and socket? You could hammer in some steel wedges and a few heavy tacks would keep them from moving on you.


----------

